

Failing to reach Hacker News - ubi
https://medium.com/p/64c5e051e956

======
minimaxir
It should be noted that medium.com is a penalized domain, so don't expect this
to reach the front page either.

~~~
ubi
Thank you for the heads up. Did you checkout the app? =D

~~~
ytNumbers
At the risk of losing some karma... I would have checked out your web site,
but McAfee Site Advisor considers your web site to be risky. Who knows why.
Their algorithms are questionable, I'm sure, but why take any chances?

~~~
ubi
Thank you for the heads up, I will look into that... I just bought the domain

